# Please welcome and introducing...



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Borzoimom*

Borzoimom

Tell Lindsey she sure can pick them!!

Your Tessarose is gorgeous and she sure does look like she's always been there!!

Congratulations!!

Where did you find Tessa Rose?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your new girl is beautiful....looks like she is making her self right at home.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She is a beautiful girl. I'm glad she is fitting right into your home. How old is she?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, she is absolutely LOVELY. Lindsey did good.

You have to tell us her story!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

She's beautiful. Would love to know the story behind her.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Borzoimom
> 
> Tell Lindsey she sure can pick them!!
> 
> ...


We have been offered several 'friends', but Lindsey has been so sad- won't play, won't eat, after talking to my friend, she suggested that it sounds like Lindsey would know her new friend when she saw her. It was suggested strongly that Tessarose was one of them, and make noooo doubt at all- Lindsey was Clear in her decission making. Lindsey took to Tessarose like she has known her all her life. 
Tessarose is also for show as well as companion. We knew Lindsey, being a puppy magnet, would do well with a puppy, but with a puppy, their activities together is not the same as a girl a bit older that was not a baby. 



Oaklys Dad said:


> She is a beautiful girl. I'm glad she is fitting right into your home. How old is she?


She will be 18 months old in a few days. 



mylissyk said:


> Oh, she is absolutely LOVELY. Lindsey did good.
> 
> You have to tell us her story!


This is funny- at a dog show shortly after Ninas death, Lindsey kept picking out female Borzoi at the two day shows. Lindsey would snubbed one, and go 'ga-ga' over another, with no pattern to it other than all of them were 3 years old or younger. Even then- that was not much of a pattern completely as some females of the same age, Lindsey would flat out ignore! 

So, as suggested by a friend, I stepped out in faith as with all the offers we were getting for an addition, she was going to meet a few of them yesterday. Tessarose was the second one, with the one before her barely getting a sniff from Lindsey. I do not know what Lindsey was looking for, but we believe that it wasn't just a playmate for her, but also ( odd as it may be) one that would fit into the family well. 

I know her breeder very well, and boy- she sure made that prediction as the one she felt Lindsey would 'pick'.
This picture is cute as she found a pillow for her head. You can also see the black agouti tipping on her eyebrows.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome home!*

*Welcome home, Tessarose!!*:wavey::wavey:

Lindsey sure knows to pick beautiful and loving girls for herself and the family!!

Lindsey and TessaRose will have heads turning all over the place!!!

Thanks for telling us the story!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Tessarose is beautiful, love the story behind her joining your family.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

She is gorgeous! Love the red and white coat AND her gorgeous 'smile'!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is beautiful, congrats!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

What a wonderful story behind how she came to be yours! She is a beauty, and the perfect fit to


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tessarose is beautiful and I love her story. I dont know what the other girls looked like but Lindsey picked the best in my opinion. Her coloring is stunning and that smile just makes you smile yourself. Glad they are buddies already.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Tessarose is beautiful and I love her story. I dont know what the other girls looked like but Lindsey picked the best in my opinion. Her coloring is stunning and that smile just makes you smile yourself. Glad they are buddies already.


 What was confusing for us at the show, is that the females ( by the way- only Borzoi too.. lol) that she was 'picking out', the colors were mostly lighter to white. I honestly do not think color had anything to do with it, as the more the day progresses, I can see alot in Tessaroses personality of 'a total lady with some spunk' to her, but not overly independant minded. Also by her reactions, it was obviously personality orientated what she 'thought she and us needed'. 

Today I let the two girls have a brief run in the yard. This was when the spunky side to her showed up, and Lindsey just ate it up!! It was only a few minutes just to give a taste to them as Tessarose doesn't know the yard yet, but more than enough to move them along. We had already been walking the fence line, but I could see she is still learning the timing and routes to go etc. Lindsey would circle around and come back to her to give her ' the tour' in the yard. 
Its mutal- they are helping each other.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so glad you found another girl to make your family whole and help you all heal.

Tessarose is absolutely beautiful and so elegant looking.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome Tessa Rose :wavey:

She's beautiful!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome Tessarose! I am so glad that Lindsey has found a new playmate.


----------

